# Irwin 46 Restoration



## Irwin Ketch (Feb 6, 2015)

Completing the restoration and rebuild of a 46' Irwin, including but not limited to all systems, new Yanmar 110 hp engine no hours, rigging, electrical, interior, tanks, deck stanchions, teak cap rail and comings, solid teak salon floor throughout, hatches, new centerboard, rudder rebuilt, new gel coat hull and deck, windlass, mast step, masts and booms awl gripped, new headliners, etc etc . Better than original. The boat is for sale and ready for the new owners custom features. Great cruiser and live aboard. Contact me for more info.


----------

